# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  What Ethnicity Could He Pass???

## Ben1234



----------


## Davidtab

Everywhere Europe.

----------


## Ben1234

> Everywhere Europe.


Take a guess..

----------


## Cato

Poland?

Utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Ziober

Balkan....?

----------


## Yetos

East Balkans, 

major 
from Romania to Greece, 
from Serbia to Turkey, 

wider area
except above include central Slavs and Italy

----------


## Ben1234

> Poland?
> 
> Utilizzando Tapatalk


My Great Grandfather was Polish (making me an eighth polish), you got part of it right haha.

----------


## Ben1234

> East Balkans, 
> 
> major 
> from Romania to Greece, 
> from Serbia to Turkey, 
> 
> wider area
> except above include central Slavs and Italy


I don't quite understand your comment. Do you mean I could pretty much pass in all those countries you listed?

----------


## Yetos

> I don't quite understand your comment. Do you mean I could pretty much pass in all those countries you listed?


for me
core of that look is East Balkans, including European Turkey
(Romania Moldova Bulgaria Greece Severnia Makedonia Serbia Turkey

wider expand is rest countries

----------

